# Mod_Rewrite - CSS - Problem



## Sn4ke16 (15. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen Community.

Nach Stunden langem Googlen & Co, hab ich mir gedacht schreibste lieber mal nen Post wegen des Problems.

Und zwar versuche ich mich gerade etwas an mod_rewrite, um die URL's einfach schöner darzustellen. Dies funktioniert auch bisher wunderbar, ohne Probleme. Bis auf eins, Bilder sowie die CSS Datei werden nun nicht mehr eingefügt. 

http://meinedomain.de/content/modul/ - Bei diesem Beispiel denkt der Server wohl, die CSS Datei & die Bilder liegen genau in diesem Ordner. Da das aber nicht der fall ist, können die Dateien natürlich auch nicht aufgerufen werden. 

Wie kann ich das nun umgehen? Sprich, dass die Dateien korekt eingefügt werden?

.htacces

```
# Index-Datei
DirectoryIndex index.php

# mod_rewrite On/Off
RewriteEngine On

# Options
Options +FollowSymlinks

# RootDir
RewriteBase /

# RewriteCond
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^(src\/|img\/) [NC]

# Regel
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ index.php?cont=$1 
RewriteRule ^(.*)/(.*)$ index.php?cont=$1&modul=$2 
RewriteRule ^(.*)/(.*)/(.*)$ index.php?cont=$1&modul=$2&action=$3 
RewriteRule ^(.*)/(.*)/(.*)/(.*)$ index.php?cont=$1&modul=$2&action=$3&id=$4
```

Wie man sieht versuche ichs auch mit RewriteCond, das leider - wie auch ohne - nicht funktioniert!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen - Danke schonmal im vorraus 
Sn4ke16

PS: Die Bilder werden so oder so mit CSS eingefügt, darum ist nur die CSS-Datei wichtig


----------

